# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Krasnoyarsk

## detail

Here is my story of a trip to Krasnoyarsk. (I have no advertizing there, so I profit in no way on this) http://www.demakova.ru/~detail/2005-12-27/ 
So pity I haven't beet to Stolby. The daylight in the december is very short, since I had wokek up I had only 6 hours to visit everything I desired.

----------


## basurero

Thanks for the website, Krasnoyarsk looks like a very nice city, a lot nicer than I imagined. Очень интересно!

----------


## Бармалей

That does look like a cool place to spend a day or two. A couple of questions:
1. Why are those posters there? Is it a store/a city sponsored thing/just some random person who thought it looked good?
2. Is that AN OSTRICH!!?!?!
3. I find it amusing that they have a "copyright" on the prices. And I thought we had some ridiculous copyrights here...
4. Isn't that a bit high for a hotel room by Russian standards?

----------


## detail

1. The posters in the windows of the wooden house, if you mean them, are just banners of the WWII time. Does it look like ads?   ::   The building is a museum. 
2. Yes, those birds are ostriches. Apparently they feel well in -19°C.  
3. Copyright on the prices? Where? 
4. Why do you say "Russian standards" meaning "bad standards"? These prices were lowest we could find. You need to realize that hotels industry isn't yet developed enough. The usual prices for a single room with bathroom in a good (renovated) hotel is about 1000 roubles/day ($35,5).

----------


## detail

Ah, those railroads prices! Yes, last summer you needed to pay 10 roubles just to learn the price without buying tickets. Now the railroads website has listed prices, I need to correct that piece of text.

----------


## Бармалей

> 4. Why do you say "Russian standards" meaning "bad standards"? These prices were lowest we could find. You need to realize that hotels industry isn't yet developed enough. The usual prices for a single room with bathroom in a good (renovated) hotel is about 1000 roubles/day ($35,5).

 I didn't say/imply anything about "Russian standards" = "bad standards." I simply know that in some cases you can find rooms closer to the 12-15 dollar range, if you're not staying in the "western budget style" hotels. You share a bath and fridge with another room, but you save money -- something we don't have in Western hotels typically. Nothing wrong with that...

----------


## detail

Ok, never mind.

----------


## Dimitri

прикольный город :)

----------


## Alware

Сегодня в Красноярске день города! 
Красноярску 378 лет!
несколько фото:

----------


## Leof

Выглядит очень празднично!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

почему именно голубые и белые шары? Эти светы города, что ли?

----------


## basurero

prikol'no!

----------


## Alware

> почему именно голубые и белые шары? Эти светы города, что ли?

 Нет. Это не цвета города. (Цвета города: синий,красный и жёлтый) Просто такие фотки попались.
На самом деле, там много разных шариков было. Шествие длилось 3 часа. Шли гости из других городов и стран (бразильцы, например, есть на 2 и 3 фотке), представители районов и компаний города.
Потом были концерты на площадях города, а вечером салют (но я его не видел   ::   )

----------


## poet

Privet, all. Especially people in Krasnoyarsk where i have been twice and have some good friends. I intend to return there next year. I have sung jazz in Krasnoyarsk karaoke cafe and hotel.. I have also been to Novosibirsk and Omsk. I met some nice young people working on train from Omsk. I am not young but culture speaks all languages. As a poet, writer etc and having been involved in the Arts area i love museums, music, history, culture, literature, movies, nice food, cooking, reading, etc ..it would be rather nice to get to know some other residents in Krasnoyarsk.mature people da, but no matter young or old or in between.interested in such things also...love of life and interesting things speaks all languages.

----------


## Alware

http://live.krsn.ru

----------


## Lampada

> http://live.krsn.ru

 Ой, какая прелесть!  Буду искать подобное в Киеве.

----------


## Alware

Pictures of Kasnoyarsk by A.Lebedev http://www.tema.ru/travel/ee-5/

----------


## Alex_krsk

Here are some pics of Krasnoyarsk  summer  winter  and some more

----------


## Alex_krsk

Krasnoyarsk region 1982 (USSR)

----------

